# Will you reset for your 'perfect town'?



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 25, 2011)

With Wild world, I didn't know any better and just played the first town I got - I loved that place! 
With City Folk I reset for all kinds... Different grass, different fruit, different gate etc... I just never loved it the way I did in Wild World, it just wasn't right.
This time, I'm going to play the first town I get again, what will you do? What things do you (or will you) reset for?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 25, 2011)

I too am going to play the first town I get. I never reset my Wild World town either, it was perfect the way it was. I won't reset for it but i just don't want oranges as my main fruit -_- I ALWAYS get oranges lol I used to reset my ACGC just because I just didn't like some of the layouts of my towns.


----------



## bl00bl3 (Oct 26, 2011)

I always used to reset because I never liked the layout... Overjoyed when I was on Animal Crossing City Folk and got 3 ponds, peaches, split river.. yeah good town. I probably won't reset this time, but I'll see what happens.


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2011)

Do we even know if there will be different town layout's yet? I mean from looking at the town map, the houses may be in different places and the river might be different shapes on different games but overall wont the towns look basically the same?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UVlGZiYkD0


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 26, 2011)

I really hope that the random town generation stays. Even though it appears that we can choose the location of our house and I think there's mention of a cafe too, I'd like it if the things like the design or location of gate, fruit, river shape, location of some buildings were still random.

I think in WW and CF (I haven't played GC) there was some element of looking basically the same anyway. The gate was always on the north wall, as was the waterfall. The beach was down at the bottom. It was the random location of buildings and the rivers that made the towns different.
I might have misunderstood you, Sam but what you describe is, to me at least, what we have in WW and CF already

I've waffled - sorry!


----------



## Sam (Oct 26, 2011)

I understand where your coming from and also hope that the random town generator thing stays too, and yes, you 
do get to choose the location of the caf? as it is no longer in the museum! 

However... there will no longer be a town gate as this is once again being replaced by the train!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure they will keep the random town generator because why would they ever take it out? Sorry, but I wouldn't want to play AC3DS with anyone if my town looks just like theirs =/ I'm sure that there will be differences in the towns, some great differences and some not so great but as long as there is even a bit of variety, like where waterfalls, rivers, ponds, trees, and houses are, I'll be happy with that. As far as I know, however, there will be an upper level and a lower level where the beach is, and I think this is in all towns.


----------



## Shiny Star (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably not, that's effort and I can always ajust the town to make it my 'perfect' town. :/


----------



## Tapa (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably won't reset for that "perfect town." I like the randomness of the game as it is, that and I would feel like I'm cheating but that's just me. I might restart the town if I get a something really funky though!


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2011)

Idk. time will tell


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I would only reset the game for villagers and possibly my starter's face.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean about the face, hopefully there'll be a guide up pretty fast! There's new eyes now isn't there? I'd love it if you could just look in a mirror on the train or whatever when you're arriving to the town and make your face then or something.


----------



## KCourtnee (Oct 28, 2011)

I always keep resetting until I find a town that I really like. Since I don't know all the different ways the town can look, I'll prolly reset a few times.


----------



## Brad (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't reset. Ever. Not... *EVER*.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 29, 2011)

I will not reset my town... I have a theory and I think the perfect city is the original first.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2011)

Been thinking since my last post and decided I probably wont


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 29, 2011)

Will probably reset it some times because Im always looking for an island or two and my face will probably be ugly first time


----------



## Thunder (Oct 29, 2011)

With Wild World, I think I got pretty lucky with my first town, great villagers, and the land was good enough to design with tree placements and designs.

City Folk... I couldn't get a good town, never had Butch once, which made me sad.

I think for 3DS, I'm going to reset until I get a decent town.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, hopefully I won't, but it will eventually happen I guess.


----------



## .IE. (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know at the moment. I possibly will do it if you get your character's faces at random (which I hope will not happen. Hopefully they can let you design your character when entering the game.) or if you only get one native fruit (I want pears). Hopefully it won't be too bad with the villagers, though.


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 30, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I possibly will do it if you get your character's faces at random (which I hope will not happen. Hopefully they can let you design your character when entering the game.)



+1. If that happens i'll reset.


----------



## D1llon (Oct 30, 2011)

When you're trying to get that 'perfect town' you never really get it...after constantly resetting and then realizing you liked a town that you previously had but got rid of...it just becomes ridiculous to consistently try for. 

But I would reset if my character's face ended up being something I really didn't like.


----------



## NeonAndross (Oct 30, 2011)

I used to reset my wild world town all the time lol.... but with the 3ds i wont because I will never get bored because there is so much stuff to do.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 30, 2011)

D1llon, that's exactly what I did with CF. I should have just taken the first town and been happy!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Nov 2, 2011)

NeonAndross said:


> I used to reset my wild world town all the time lol.... but with the 3ds i wont because I will never get bored because there is so much stuff to do.



LOl, I did that, too! 
I agree with you, I'll try my best not to reset the first game I have in the 3DS version, and, hopefully, I won't have to because it will be fun.


----------



## 22spike20 (Dec 23, 2011)

SO do you think that copper and booker will have there own place again


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

Most likely, I mean they guard the gate. And since Wifi is here again, they'll probs have the same duty.

And this thread is asking for perfect towns, not about NCP's btw


----------



## Keenan (Dec 25, 2011)

I would only reset if I hated my town. I think you can choose your town by looking at the homescreen before you start the game for the first time. You can't see the whole town, but you can see some of the main landforms, some neighbors and the native fruit.


----------



## Static (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes. For me, a perfect town would be blue gate, pears, square grass  oh and 3 islands.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

Static said:


> Yes. For me, a perfect town would be blue gate, pears, square grass  oh and 3 islands.



just the three island part for me. I usually chop down all fruit tree's and replant them all with a foreign fruit. Or if I have space for an orchid, I'll plant all foreign fruit there.
we don't even know if there's going to be a gate in this game
grass shape doesn't bother me
and fruit, anything will do, hopefully there's a new fruit and I'll get that


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> just the three island part for me. I usually chop down all fruit tree's and replant them all with a foreign fruit. Or if I have space for an orchid, I'll plant all foreign fruit there.
> we don't even know if there's going to be a gate in this game
> grass shape doesn't bother me
> and fruit, anything will do, hopefully there's a new fruit and I'll get that



Aww, no gate? :\ Where will people go if they wanna wifi? And i agree, I hope there's new fruit! : D Like mangos or banana trees xD And i do the same, i plant the same type of trees in one area. Like one place has pine, another has orange.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

It's probably gonna be the train.

I never played the GC version so I don't know much about the train, if there was a gate with the train, then there'd probably be one. but idk


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm happy with the grass shape as long as it isn't triangles. I've never reset my town to get one that looks 'perfect'. I only reset my town when I get bored of the old one. I haven't played the GC version of AC, either.


----------



## m_mason (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be keeping the first town I get. When I first played the GameCube version I didn't know that the towns looked different or that you could get a different face depending on how you answer the questions. I had that first town for about 3 years and loved it. I never got bored with it. 

When I got ww and started visiting other towns I saw things I liked so I tried to reset my town to make it perfect. But I was never really satisfied with it.

On cf I kept the first town for a while then reset quit often because of grass wear. Then started finding people who used cheats and hacks to get items. After so long it wasn't fun anymore and I don't really play cf anymore because of that.

I will be keeping my first town. No matter what layout or my characters face.i will alson not be playing with anyone who uses cheats or hacks. I want my 3DS town to be "new" and "fun" and it doesn't feel fun if I keep restarting


----------



## Ennui (Jan 10, 2012)

It really all depends for me!
I mean, I have all the fruit in my town, and fashion/clothes in AC is a big thing for me, so those are two things I`d definitely want to bring over. However, I really enjoy fresh starts, and AC is one of those games for me where it feels like I`m cheating when I don`t do as such. Either way, I have nothing to lose, restart or not, I`d do everything all over again for that game. c:

Plus, I`m not really too fond of my name . . .


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 10, 2012)

I will keep my first town.  I have never been all that picky about the way the town is set up, and work with it the way it is.

As far as the random generator, maybe you will be able to put the businesses where you want because you are the mayor.  This would make each person's town reflect their personal style....maybe <shrug>.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm actually thinking of restarting to a perfect town now


----------



## mrpocketrocketboy (Jan 11, 2012)

me too. I intend to restart my town but i feel so LLLAAAAZZZYYYY


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 11, 2012)

It's never been so much the town I care about, it's the character. If I get the wrong face I will restart.
As long as the town hall isn't anywhere near the beach, I'm good.


----------



## Berry (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess I won't restart for a "perfect town" but if it is really "deformed" I'd do it... but like some mentioned, as the mayor you will be able to build the caf? etc. where you want them to be. And I also don't think that there will be a gate, you will visit other towns by using the train. Like Bidoof mentioned there will be probably just one. BTW, if my character looks very strange I would also reset... but I think it takes the fun, because "nobody's perfect" (or nothing) so you will be resetting like forever and miss the fun.


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

I Never restart to get a perfect town or character. Its fun just playing, cause you eventually get used to it, both town and character!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never resetted my game for the perfect town. I never really saw the point. I just left it down to luck, and I often got a nice town, either way.


----------



## Drakeon (Jan 30, 2012)

I've done it on WW a few times, but as many of you said, the first one was the best, just because of the feeling it gave you.

I plan to stick with the first town in the 3DS version when it's released!


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

I did this on city folk so many times so I could get oranges, stone main gate and the cliffs I wanted, I probably won't do it this time round will just keep the first town I get.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

Drakeon said:


> I've done it on WW a few times, but as many of you said, the first one was the best, just because of the feeling it gave you.
> 
> I plan to stick with the first town in the 3DS version when it's released!



Same here!


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 30, 2012)

Sometimes I do reset. At most maybe 2 times~
I think for this game i'll just go with the first town though~


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I usually reset in Gamecube and WildWorld out of sheer boredom. I don't do it on City Folk, and I won't do it on the upcoming title.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 31, 2012)

I might, I might not. I might explore the town map and if I like it, i'll keep it.


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2012)

I just hope my first town has a nice layout


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

Who know, maybe they'll let you customize town layouts


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't in the game cube, I just bought 3 mem cards and had a few towns.
With the wii I did just to get a better bridge placement. With the new one I'll just let it be. I can adjust to what ever they wanna throw my way. I hope it comes out before may before my son is born but if not, I'll be able to calm down more about its release date... Or I'll be more starving for one probably...


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

I reset the first town I ever got because I didn't know about the face patterns and didn't like how my character's face came out (I got the sparkly eyed girl, which I really didn't like...). I also got apples as my fruit and thought that was so typical and uninteresting. So, I reset it once and kept the next town I got. This time I'll probably keep the first town I get. Though I might reset if I get square patterned grass since I'm kind of tired of it


----------



## Kami (Mar 11, 2012)

The 'close-to-perfect' layout is what I'm goin' for. But, I saw somewhere where it says in AC:3DS you can choose where you want some buildings constructed... :/ The fruit doesn't bother me and nor does the grass. But the gate has to look good too for meh.


----------



## Joyce (Mar 11, 2012)

I would reset. I didn't on the DS version because that was my first AC expierence so I didn't knew about it then. But then again, I got such a nice town on the DS version.  I did restart the Wii version a few times when I was playing for the very first time, because I got an ugly girl or some impossible landscaping (from my point of view ofcourse  ). I would only do it at the very start of the 3DS game, but if I must, I shall. 
Honestly, I would never reset the whole game after playing for a certain amount of time, whatever version. Did that with Nintendogs once, and I regretted it so much later. Lesson learned. 

By the way, I didn't knew there are different types of gras.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 11, 2012)

Joyce said:


> I would reset. I didn't on the DS version because that was my first AC expierence so I didn't knew about it then. But then again, I got such a nice town on the DS version.  I did restart the Wii version a few times when I was playing for the very first time, because I got an ugly girl or some impossible landscaping (from my point of view ofcourse  ). I would only do it at the very start of the 3DS game, but if I must, I shall.
> Honestly, I would never reset the whole game after playing for a certain amount of time, whatever version. Did that with Nintendogs once, and I regretted it so much later. Lesson learned.
> 
> By the way, I didn't knew there are different types of gras.



Yes, the shapes are different, you can get square, star, triangle, or hexagon shaped grass.  I've heard that it will change every year, but I'm not sure if it did this year or not.  If it does, it is suppose to change in the spring of they year.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yes, the shapes are different, you can get square, star, triangle, or hexagon shaped grass.  I've heard that it will change every year, but I'm not sure if it did this year or not.  If it does, it is suppose to change in the spring of they year.



Actually, there is no star or hexagon shaped grass. The triangle grass turns into stars when it's winter and the circle grass turns into hexagon grass during winter. they then return to their original shapes for spring-fall. I think that's why people think it changes every year. Square shapes however stay the same during winter, which is why I'm so bored of it! 

Here's a picture of how all grass types look during different seasons.



Spoiler


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm quite happy with my town. I've had for 2 1/2 years and I've done too much to reset it..


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 11, 2012)

There is different grass shapes? I never even knew. I been like grass is grass and yay! But you just blew my mind on grass!


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen star and hexagon grass, so I know it is possible.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I've seen star and hexagon grass, so I know it is possible.



its not possible to have star and hexagon grass all four seasons. The triangle grass turns into star grass in winter and the circle grass turns into hexagon in the winter, like the picture I posted above. After winter, they return to their normal patterns.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't say I saw them at the same time, I said I've seen them.  I have traveled quite a bit.  I do know that the grass and dirt can be different shapes at the same time, but I don't know if dirt can have different shapes.

I had heard that the grass can change to a different shape each year, but as I had never actually observed to notice that, I wouldn't know that for sure.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have always restarted my towns, When I get this game I hope to not restart my town, but if I get the urge to restart it I will buy another copy so that I can keep my first town just in case I want to play it again.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 18, 2012)

I would always keep reseting until i got an island but since the 3ds version is set on a peninsula I will never get that island


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 18, 2012)

If the 3DS version comes with an island, you will always get an island whenever you reset.


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 18, 2012)

When I created a new town on ACWW I reseted it a few times until I got the town layout, fruit and residents I wanted. It took a few goes to get something I liked (of course, I had to compromise on a few things because I couldn't get everything). But I don't really like the idea of doing this so I will play the first town I get on 3DS version  ~


----------

